# How to connect your HDTV and Home Theater (RAM Electronics)



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

From RAM Electronics (forum sponsor):

*How to connect your HDTV and Home Theater*

HDMI, DVI, Digital Audio, 1394, Component Video, Analog Audio, S-Video, Composite with Blu Ray Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Audio options.

*Questions and Answers

*What do I need to see High Definition on my HDTV?

What is the real truth about Speaker Cables? 

What is all this HDMI and DVI "HDCP" stuff? 

I want my Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Audio!

Should I get a new Receiver to upconvert my Component Video/Composite Video/S-Video?


----------

